# Enable SPDY for Apache 2.4



## xy16644 (Dec 16, 2014)

I currently run Apache 2.4.10, OpenSSL 1.0.1j and FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE r275754. I would like to enable SPDY/Next Protocol Negotiation (NPN) on my server. When I go to:

http://spdycheck.org

It says:

*Missing NPN Extension in SSL/TLS Handshake*
Sorry, but this server is not including an NPN Entension during the SSL/TLS handshake. The NPN Extension is an additional part of the SSL/TLS ServerHello message which allows web servers to tell browsers they support additional protocols, like SPDY. SSL/TLS servers that don't use send the NPN Extension cannot use SPDY because they have no way to tell the browser to use SPDY instead of HTTP.

and

*SPDY Capable Server Detected!*
Well awesome! This SSL/TLS web server is identifying itself as Apache/2.4.10 (FreeBSD) OpenSSL/1.0.1j. This is a SPDY capable web server! Go check your server for modules or newer versions which have SPDY support enabled.

Is it just a matter of installing the www/mod_spdy and enabling it in the Apache config file? How do I enable the NPN extension?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking at www/mod_spdy, it was a beta quality module for Apache 2.2.  From the looks of this discussion, SPDY hasn't made it upstream into Apache 2.4.

https://code.google.com/p/mod-spdy/issues/detail?id=64


----------

